# Stephen King movie



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Has anyone watched Stephen King's "Cell?" I watched it for the first time a couple of weeks ago. I thought it was a good movie even though it was weird...typical for Stephen King.

Yesterday I rode my motorcycle around our area and I noticed people talking on their cell phones in their cars or texting. Pedestrian's walking around were doing the same thing.
I couldnt help but remember the movie and I chuckled to myself thinking they were in for a big surprise LOL.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL . Sounds like a good one. My DD took me out to eat last year with 3 grandkids and 1 grandkid BFF, and I go to the bathroom and come back and ALL 5 heads were bent over their cell phone!

I don't even answer my phone when I'm with friends or look at it. I think it's rude, makes me feel less important to them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah it seems everywhere you look, people have their head bowed down to those things. Lawyers are making bundles of money from texting accidents here in Jax.
I'm glad I dont have a cell phone nor one of them text gadgets.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't see the movie but I did read the book. 

I'm with Karen on this rudeness using a phone non stop while actually socializing with someone standing right there in your presence. My SIL is awful about non stop texting. It upset a lot of the family when we took the MIL out after she recovered enough from her first cancer DX when she never set the danged thing down.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jim I remember those torturous days of waiting at home for a phone call. I don't have a home phone. Nowadays these smart phones can do so much. My sister and I text a lot. I'm just glad she communicates with me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Jim I remember those torturous days of waiting at home for a phone call. I don't have a home phone. Nowadays these smart phones can do so much. My sister and I text a lot. I'm just glad she communicates with me.


LOL. I dont babysit the phone. We have voice mail. IF I return the call and the caller isnt there...too bad so sad. IF it's important, they'll call back.


----------

